# Tiny Black Tuxedo Feral I Found Today



## icebox (Mar 14, 2007)

The town I live in has a HUGE feral cat population and I see them daily, but today while heading to the grocery store I saw what looks like about a 7-8 week old black tuxedo feral kitten in the parking lot. Obviously looking for food. This one grabbed at my heart-strings so I had to act.

The cat leaped into a parked car and climbed into the engine bay. With the help of four people and about an hour of work the kitten was removed and wrapped in a towel. Now, do I take it home? I already have two adult cats (one Tuxedo).

So, the kitten is now here at home in a large pet carrier and is eating. He/She is almost starved to death.

At this point I intend to simply get it healthy, have it neutered and possibly release it. Although a beautiful kitten I'm not sure if it can be socialized, although still very young.

Sometimes—every few years—my heart will not let me pass. This kitten has a loud spirit that was calling me and I could not stop until it was safe...

Any suggestions from those who know I will welcome.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

If the kitten is truly 7-8 weeks old, it can be socialized. It takes work but it can be done. I can't see releasing a kitten that young to fend for itself. You can try shelters that have fosters who might be willing to socialize.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It can definitely still be socialized. I encourage you to upgrade to 3 cats.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Billydkidd, 

What did you decide to do about the feral kitten? Even adult ferals can sometimes be socialized and turned into indoor-only lap cats, so yes, definitely a feral kitten can. 

It sounds like you've already formed a bond with the little one.


----------



## icebox (Mar 14, 2007)

***UPDATE***

The new kitten, Vance (found at Advanced Auto Parts in their parked parts delivery car), is doing great!!!! I am very happy to report that it is a male that is eating and playing. I have it climbing in my lap and wanting lots of play-time. I will find it a good forever home. I'll be uploading pictures later and will post here. 

Thanks all....
Billy


----------

